# Helene Fischer - Live 2018 - 1080p



## kalle04 (29 Apr. 2018)

*Helene Fischer - Live 2018 - 1080p*



 

 




 

 




 

 




 

 




 

 




 

 




 

 



1,99 GB - mp4 - 1920 x 1080 - 120:58 min

Helene_Fischer_-_Live_2018_-_1080p.part1.rar
Helene_Fischer_-_Live_2018_-_1080p.part2.rar
Helene_Fischer_-_Live_2018_-_1080p.part3.rar
Helene_Fischer_-_Live_2018_-_1080p.part4.rar​


----------



## Bowes (29 Apr. 2018)

*Klasse Show von der wunderschönen Helene.*


----------



## derdoderdo (29 Apr. 2018)

Helene ist super !


----------



## MileyGerFan (29 Apr. 2018)

Klasse Arbeit. :klasse:


----------



## chini72 (29 Apr. 2018)

KONZERT von HELENE ist MEGA


----------



## cba321 (29 Apr. 2018)

vielen dank !


----------



## Punisher (30 Apr. 2018)

absolut sehenswert


----------



## gunnar86 (30 Apr. 2018)

Danke für die schöne Helene.


----------



## Sinola (3 Mai 2018)

Danke für den großartigen post.


----------



## congo64 (3 Mai 2018)

:thx: für Helene


----------



## Officer (4 Mai 2018)

Sry aber was ist da nackt??


----------



## kalle04 (4 Mai 2018)

Officer schrieb:


> Sry aber was ist da nackt??



hab das falsche icon angeklickt... sorry


----------



## skater07 (4 Mai 2018)

Bei dem Icon war wohl auch der Wunsch Vater des Gedankens...


----------



## 4712 (4 Mai 2018)

man kann ihre lieder mögen oder nicht ... aber sie macht eine supergeile show mit effekten, die auch mit den größten stars - auch aus dem ausland - mithalten können!


----------



## Caschi (4 Mai 2018)

Danke für Helene!


----------



## minkahF (7 Mai 2018)

War ein bombastisches Konzert bei Helene. :thx:


----------



## poulton55 (10 Mai 2018)

Super , Vielen Dank


----------



## penter (15 Aug. 2019)

Hammer! Sehr sehr geil!


----------



## Tittelelli (15 Aug. 2019)

die Schlager Trulla mit Migrationshintergrund meint auch sie wäre der Nabel der Welt


----------

